# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό LG] Εσωτερικος ανεμιστηρας LG S12AA

## takis1964

Καλησπερα εχω εναν θορυβο στο κλιματιστικο στην εσωτερικη φτερωτη *LG S12AA* ASNW126ADR0  σαν στραγαλι .
Μιλησα με Βενεκα μου ειπε ,η φτερωτη ,η κουζινετο, η μοτερ η συνδιασμο αυτων ,με κοστος περιπου εως 150 ευρω !
 Υπαρχουν ιμιτασιον ανταλλακτικα και αν ναι το αναλαμβανει καποιος απο εδω ? Μενω Αρτεμιδα (Λουτσα )

----------


## pliktras

Καλησπέρα.Μεταχειρισμένα έχω πετύχει εδώ Ανταλλακτικά κλιματιστικών (giclima.gr) Δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο.

----------

takis1964 (21-01-21)

----------


## georgis

Δες πρώτα τι είναι.για 2 ρουλεμάν δεν το αλλάζεις.

----------


## takis1964

> Δες πρώτα τι είναι.για 2 ρουλεμάν δεν το αλλάζεις.


Συμφωνω, αλλά πως θα το καταλάβω αφού δεν έχω άλλη ακουστική  εμπειρία; 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Λυστο  να δεις τι είναι.

----------


## takis1964

Τελικά ήτανε το ρουλεμαν του μοτέρ 100 το ανταλλακτικό και 50 εργασία με το φπα

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## takis1964

Αυτό 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgis

Δεν ανοίγει;100 €. ;;;;

----------


## pliktras

Το μοτέρ της φωτογραφίας δεν επισκευάζεται αφού είναι όλο πακτωμένο.

----------


## georgis

Θα το έσπαγα ή θα το έκοβαν με τροχό περιμετρικά από περιέργεια πως το κλείσανε έτσι.πως ψυχεται έτσι όπως είναι;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Δες μήπως ανοίγει με τον τρόπο του βίντεο
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEGCz1QbDs4

----------


## pliktras

Γιώργο, έχω σπάσει 2-3 πριν πολλά χρόνια.Δε θα βγάλεις άκρη γιατί είναι παντού το υλικό(το πρόβλημα δεν είναι να ανοίξεις μόνο το περίβλημα). Υπάρχουν μεταλλικού τύπου ή μισό μέταλλο και πλαστικό κέλυφος, οι οποίοι έχει τύχει πολλές φορές και το κύκλωμα του inverter να επισκευάσω αλλά και μηχανολογικά μέρη, διότι ανοίγουν.Απο θέμα ψύξης δε χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο, αφού η κατανάλωση είναι ελάχιστη.

----------


## georgis

γι αυτο το πουλανε 100 ευρω.

----------


## pliktras

Ναι είναι πανάκριβα.Η φτηνή λύση, είναι να πάρεις μεταχειρισμένο με κάνα 20ευρω αλλά δεν ξέρεις αύριο τι θα σου κάνει και αν έχει πρόβλημα στον άξονα ή στα ρουλεμάν

----------


## takis1964

Ανοίγει μου το είπε ο τεχνικός, κοπανάς τον άξονα και βγαίνει, το ρουλεμαν είχε το πρόβλημα, το αλλάζεις και τέλος! Αρκεί να ξέρεις να το λύνεις και να ξέρεις ότι φταίει το ρουλεμαν 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## takis1964

Εδω οι φωτο

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N975F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb73 (12-07-21)

----------

